# Wait till you see this :):):) FLUFFY



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

No, it's not about my little Tony and his friend, but just rec'd an e-mail 
from Brownye Mirkovich.

Wait till you see what wonderful things that unending love of people like Debbie, Edie, this gentlmen, and he mentioned more can do.

OMG look at Fluffy now.

*I will tell you the video in the begining it is hard to see Fluffy in the condition he was in, but stick with it, WAIT TILL YOU SEE HIM NOW!!!!*

There are just no word. Bless all the wonderful people who help and Bless Fluffy, oh wait to see how cute, gorgeous, happy he is now :wub:


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for posting this video. It is surely one that brings tears of joy.

A big thanks to those who worked with this little one, as well as all the other others rejected or lost.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, in the beginning I didn't think Fluffy was a malt at all! :w00t:

It's still amazes me what a bit of love and care can do. Thank God there are people who go the extra mile to help these little lost souls. 

Thank You...to all the people who rescue, transport, care and foster these dogs. ..... Somehow thank you doesn't seem like enough....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Amazing! I can't get over the transformation. Great video and thanks for sharing:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. It had me crying and laughing at the same time. I loved the "singing"!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great post and fluffy looks so happy thats what important here. Shame on the owner but so glad he was taken in and rescued.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Fluffy.........You are beautiful!!

How could anyone leave a note and say what he said and leave? So sad and out of this came the magnificent Fluffy, full of beauty and love!!! What a wonderful life you will have~~~~~:chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember Fluffy,amazing what love will do...


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I can't imagine leaving Bogie anywhere with a note like that. I just don't get why some people ever own a dog if they don't have more compassion than that! I am SOOOO grateful for everyone (Edie, this means YOU) who has devoted their heart and soul to rescue. I love you for it!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I got this email too and was so sad in the beginning but by the end of it I was smiling at what a beautiful happy boy he turned into. He's absolutely a doll!! I can't believe anyone would let him get in that terrible mess but look at him now. Its really amazing what love will do for these poor neglected pups.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - what a "makeover.":chili::chili: I think that I remember when Fluffy came in (but I could be mistaken) and that he had so many mats on his mouth that he could hardly eat. It's beyond sad that someone would let a dog get into that condition, then dump him and say he had to be PTS and run away.:smcry::smcry: You lose hope in mankind but then you see the transformation and the love that's gone into it and it makes you think there are angels on earth who can do what was done with Fluffy. Just miraculous what our rescuers can do and I can't thank all of you enough. Just love it and the video is fantastic and uplifting.:wub: I hope Fluffy finds a loving home. He's so cute and has such a good voice.:chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for posting this video. It is amazing what a little love can do :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is one of our great success stories and am so happy for Fluffy that she has such a great foster home that loves her best. Fluffy is deaf and so have not had any application for her which suites the foster Mom just fine. P.S., Fluffy is a She..LOL 
Thanks for all the love and support you all have given to AMA, myself and all my foster's and the of course Means DEB too


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Incredible transformation, both physically and mentally. It breaks my heart someone would actually do that to their baby. Fluffy is an inspiration. :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... great video! I wish i had more time to do things like this for other dogs... i would luv to get started in doing this type of work... but i just dont have the time with 2 jobs. maybe one day... but i dunno if i could part from any of the dogs i help rescue. I get too attached.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> This is one of our great success stories and am so happy for Fluffy that she has such a great foster home that loves her best. Fluffy is deaf and so have not had any application for her which suites the foster Mom just fine. P.S., Fluffy is a She..LOL
> Thanks for all the love and support you all have given to AMA, myself and all my foster's and the of course Means DEB too


OOPS Sorry Fluff-ette or Fluff-ina. :blush::blush:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> This is one of our great success stories and am so happy for Fluffy that she has such a great foster home that loves her best. *Fluffy is deaf* and so have not had any application for her which suites the foster Mom just fine. P.S., Fluffy is a She..LOL
> Thanks for all the love and support you all have given to AMA, myself and all my foster's and the of course Means DEB too


Has Fluffy been taught the signs for sit, eat, walk, poo, stop, no, ect? She so beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That's just amazing!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fluffy is perfect in her potty habits and barks to be let out or sits at the door. She wont get up on furnature, beds, couches etc but will sit on her pillow or bed on the floor right next to her foster mom. She wants to be close to her person. 
I dont know if Dawn is working on sign language, but will ask her.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

AMAZING!!!! I remember when they posted pictures of Fluffy,
matts around the mouth so she could not eat, nails so long they 
where in bedded into paws. I can't comprehend how someone could
allow that to happen. :angry: I am so happy that she is in a loving home!!:wub:
She is so beautiful!!!! Thank you for sharing I always wonder what
happen to her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a beautiful fluff Fluffy is (both inside and out)!!! YEAH to AMA!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW, this just shows how much a little love and care can go a long way for our pups. Fuffy looks amazing and can sing quite nicely even though he is deaf. Sing it Fluffy!


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

this video made me teary eyed - the good kind of teary eyed.

thank you for posting and thank you to all who are involved in changing this fluff's life!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, that made me cry. So happy for little Fluffy! Looks like she's come a long way.


----------

